# My rat eats fabric!



## julie (Feb 6, 2008)

I've tried making sock hammocks and buying a ferret hammock. Every bit of fabric I put in the cage, the rat eats through. 
How do you all seem to keep your rats from eating fabric?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I knew! 

Actually, I think I might have finally found a solution (at least for my rats). I normally make double layered tube hammocks and to prevent my hairless from chewing through to get in between the layers I just string another piece of fleece through (attached to the hammock with safety pins). 

My boys also like to tear up and hide under their fleece flooring so I just throw a few scraps (1-2 foot squares) of fabric in the cage for them to do what they want with. 

So far it's worked OK, but it's only been 2 weeks.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Generally, they don't actually *eat* the fabric. They chew it. Most owners don't, actually, prevent it. Some rats do it, some don't. Many do, though. 

I, personally, just put up with it. We go through lots of fleece, hammocks and towels. All a part of having rats.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

My girls tend to get extra chew-y if they're bored. I've noticed, particularly on weekends, that if I skip two or three out-times (not days, just times, they usually get two to four a day) in a row, the hammocks and other things that can be destroyed in their cage take the heat for it. 

Not saying that your rats are bored, some are just chewers, but it's a thought, because I know that's how my girls work.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

I have a bunch of old towels that I use for my ratties, they look like swiss cheese! I use them until there's nothing left, then get more cheapie towels for 'em.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

I've found that if you put a big heap of socks, towels, etc. right in the hammock, they won't feel the need to chew it up and make their own fabric scraps. :]


----------

